# Venom



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hi could some one please break down,or point me to a site detailing the different types of venom and the efects they have....:whistling2:.

also a guide to venom strains would be good.

Thanks:mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

check out venomdoc.com


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi can someone point me in the right direction why people have coloured righting that most people can hardly read....:whistling2:.........:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Who knows ?


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

All im saying it hard to read :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

brian said:


> Hi can someone point me in the right direction why people have coloured righting that most people can hardly read....:whistling2:.........:lol2:


makes it easyer to find my posts when scrolling..... shows up on my monitor fine:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

doesnt on mine


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Well am sorry m8 Its light on my screen and nowt wrong with my screen so must be ma eyes old age and that creeping up.....:whistling2:




But saying that I see you are a suporter of mufc so I do understand your lack of consideration for others............
























































Only kidding I know nothing about football...:lol2::lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Neither do most MUFC supporters!!!!:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

brian said:


> Well am sorry m8 Its light on my screen and nowt wrong with my screen so must be ma eyes old age and that creeping up.....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:censor::censor::censor::bash:

















:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: dont know one but would love to!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

why do we need to consider others, football is about winning:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

AND us mufc fans know we are by far the best team in the world with some of the worlds best players..... who else has a ronaldo or a rooney!

going to stop myself now before becomes a footie rant!:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

is this colour easier on old eyes????:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

knighty said:


> why do we need to consider others, football is about winning:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> AND us mufc fans know we are by far the best team in the world with some of the worlds best players..... who else has a ronaldo or a rooney!
> 
> ...


 
But theres no denying, we were bloody spectacular today, Ronaldo was on fire:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

knighty said:


> who else has a ronaldo or a rooney!


Well i know Disney Pixar has a rooney.... you not seen the animation films SHREK?

As for ronaldo he's a ball greedy git with fancy feet that often makes mistakes...

i am a MUFC fan but they potentious attitude the players have of late is getting pathetic and they need to play as a team and not individuals.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

knighty said:


> why do we need to consider others, football is about winning:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> AND us mufc fans know we are by far the best team in the world with some of the worlds best players..... who else has a ronaldo or a rooney!
> 
> ...


 

Yes thank you : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Synergy said:


> As for ronaldo he's a ball greedy git with fancy feet that often makes mistakes...
> 
> i am a MUFC fan but they potentious attitude the players have of late is getting pathetic and they need to play as a team and not individuals.


are you sure your not a city fan.....

ronaldo is the worlds best player and hardly ever messes up! every thing he touches turns to gold for us... cant believe you took a dig at him!!!

and as for not playing as a team you must be watching the wrong game, 2 goals from sat were created using over 5 players and more than 6 passes....

in every press interview all any one has talked about is the way the team plays together and the attitude of the team being great.....

i here chelsea are short of supporters if you would prefeer that.


----------



## lily-jo (Mar 27, 2008)

i thought this feed was about venom..............not bloody football!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

lily-jo said:


> i thought this feed was about venom..............not bloody football!!!


:lol2: it was venom, then text colour now football... who knows whats next:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

knighty said:


> :lol2: it was venom, then text colour now football... who knows whats next:lol2:


Anyone seen about the Iraq army fighting in Basra, they have taken over from the US and UK troops:whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Anyone seen about the Iraq army fighting in Basra, they have taken over from the US and UK troops:whistling2:


:lol2: havent seen that, but tescos are doing some cheap dvds:lol2:


----------

